# How Not To Get Fired (& Stay Under the Radar)



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

This is in response to the termination threads that have popped up. Feel free to add suggestions that have/are working for you.

*1. Don't leave packages behind.*
More warehouses are starting to ding drivers who can't put all packages into their vehicles. Leaving even 1 or 2 packages at the warehouse now risks your receiving a nasty warning email and having your record tainted. The longer your block the more packages you'll have so go for 3 or 3.5 hour blocks. Avoid the 4 hour blocks unless you're certain the vehicle you use can take every package.

*2. Don't accept night shifts.*
Poor lightning. Difficult to non existent parking. Late deliveries. Too many variables working against you for the same pay you'll make doing daytime shifts.

*3. Package returns.*
Some warehouses track each returned package back to you. Others don't. But if you have too many undelivered packages it reflects badly on you and more importantly your record. This is why some drivers opt to keep left over packages at the end of their blocks when the system says all packages were delivered. It's best to return all undelivered packages even if the app says you have none left. Just be careful and aware that some WH penalize you for doing the right thing.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

1) To this point as well, don’t ever trust anything a Vest tells you. The turnover is high, and some of them have absolutely no clue what is going on. I once had one *insist* that I leave a second rack behind despite it having the same route number as my rack. He even got angry at me questioning him. Sure enough later that day I received a stern e-mail that I left packages behind and am expected to pick up all packages (as I tried).

2) Goes together with three. These are great points. The later the shift, the harder the deliveries. It’s not worth it driving down dirt roads trying to re-attempt earlier deliveries; there’s likely a good reason they were returned. My numbers and percentages started to drop substantially when I took blocks at 5 pm or after. Not worth it.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I actually picked up a wh worker from DLA5 the other day and took her home. I told her a few things from the drivers stand point that she had no clue about. Course I got nothing about what she does or goes on, on her end, even though I told I had been deactivated, well,... I didn't ask either  . Her only question was which area's did I like delivering to. Stupidly I told her Fontana and Chino Hills, smh, then I went on about apartments and peoples dogs are the worst and that I met someone there who will forever have the scares from where a dog bit her in the arm. Yes I saw them still heeling up. 

However, sadly, out of 12 ride share trips that day she was the only one who tipped me.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Scan and swipe finish at the door, not anywhere else. This will save you from some DNRs.


----------



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

1, Take all your packages unless you find a misroute which will be clearly differentiated from the others if it's a flex or same day.

2, Abide by your 15 minute UTR.

3, Don't give concessions back because you brought your whole family with you and have no space for your route in your vehicle.

4, Never speed in the building.

5, Don't think it's a good idea to tell associates which route you will take. Take what you are given or leave.

6, Show up on time.

7, Have your license with you. No one is going to trust you with delivering packages when you are one stop from spending the night in jail with your car impounded.

8, Scan all your packages before check out. Don't think you are getting by not scanning a package for a freebie. We know what route it's associated with and who left with it.

9, Don't think we don't see when you switch your routes. Just don't do it. We write you up as you check out with the route you left behind and the route you stole. It would be a shame if missing packages originated from the left behind... Deactivated.

10, Drive safely. One at fault accident in a year is forgivable. Two is deactivation.

11, Speak with a operations manager to find out when they have time for some 1v1 time to answer your noob questions vs. guessing. You'll learn what's expected, best practices and tips. Avoid ambassadors since they typically aren't in the loop as far as what flex is like for drivers.

12, Deliver by 9. It's too dark to see is not an excuse to bring back concessions. This is the one that murders noobs for no reason.

13, Don't introduce yourself to a check in associate with your name followed by 'give me an easy route'. 

14, Don't be the dummy bragging about block catching software to an operations manager. Near instant deactivation. Yes, it happened.

15, Return packages you feel would be theft prone. It's better to get a lower delivery percentage than to get a DNR. You don't want that magic #4.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

ndigoboy said:


> 10, Drive safely. One at fault accident in a year is forgivable. Two is deactivation.


I know someone that had 2 (at fault) in a calendar year and the person is still flexing.


----------



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> I know someone that had 2 (at fault) in a calendar year and the person is still flexing.


That's odd. Were both reported to Zurich? When I was flexing there was a guy who dodged termination by using his private insurance for the second accident.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

ndigoboy said:


> That's odd. Were both reported to Zurich? When I was flexing there was a guy who dodged termination by using his private insurance for the second accident.


Yes. Both were reported.


----------



## flex567 (Jul 9, 2018)

16, none of the above matters - if u've got the hook up then u've got the hook up. everyone else has to cheat to catch blocks. 

even then, the WH personnel will either look the other way or they won't...


----------

